# Young doe rolls head and neck



## jplivermore (Aug 23, 2013)

I have two boer/kiko cross does approximately 5 months old. I've had them since they were 3 weeks old. They are both up to date on cd&t and worming. Both seem to be in excellent health and very active with no signs of anything being wrong. We feed them alfalfa and local grass hay, also a cup of grain to each in the morning and the evening. For about 6-8 weeks now one of them has been doing a weird head/neck roll. She starts at one side with her head, rolls it around, touches her back with her head, then finishes the roll on the opposite side she started on. She only seems to do this when she is bored, wandering the pen, wants out, etc. When she eats and grazes she is usually fine. She walks in a straight line fine, jumps, runs, and plays fine also. Any suggestions on what this might be? I have read about goat polio and though the signs are somewhat similar, I think I have ruled that out. A local vet told me it may be some sort of infection, or also could be a thiamine deficiency. Let me know what you guys think. Open to all opinions and further questions. Thanks. Also have a short video if anyone wants to see. I can email it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a nubian who does that...she will stand with her front legs on a log and stretch her head way back...and also like to roll her head around...she is a nut for sure...

if she does not do this all the time..she is eating, drinking, pooping berries, peeing, bright eyes alert, playful, eye lids are bright pink to red..no temp...then I say you got your self a crazy bird like my Jasmine


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She has gotten a bad habit going on. No, it isn't bad, it a something they like doing. I have had some, that do that and will also stand up on something, looking at the world upside down, LOL It is OK , I can't say normal, but, for some goats they like doing it and are silly.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a couple that do that! One actually watched the other doe and learned to do it! I asked the vet,
it's just a silly goat thing.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Completely normal. Mine do it when they are happy.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we have a nd that does that, she seems to be looking for storm clouds


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I have two does that do that. They do it when they are board. The one doe did it when I left her at the breeder she told me she was very mad because I was leaving her.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol I have one that does that we call them goat stretches or yoga. My dd has to do neck stretches at school. And she came home to tell me where doing goat stretches at school. Lol


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

We have one that does it. She does it when she has her front feet up on the fence. Her son does it some, but no where as much or as pronounced.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Daisy Mae (nubian yearling) also does this...and rolls on her back in the hay on the floor of her shed like a dog on it's back....she is our little "nut"  She always gets us laughing


----------



## jplivermore (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks to everyone that responded. I feel much better now hearing that other goats do the same thing. Thanks again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

